# Illinois State Plumbing License Exam



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Hello All, 
My name is Jordan. I have been a California Licensed Plumber for 12 years. I recently moved to Illinois and have taken the plumbing exam one time. I studied the code, worked practical; CI, Plastic, Copper with Journey Plumbers I know to practice for the exam. I did about 2 hours of drawing practice with Journey plumbers. 
I got my 1st results back and they were 
Writtten 80%
Drawing 36%
Practical 76%

I would like to improve on all. Hoping to kneel LOL for my next exam in a few months. 

The drawing was a two dimensional commercial type building with three levels, two sump pits. Install/Draw DWV system with minimum pipe diameters and add missing "fixtures" if there needed. 

I added floor drains on each level. I separated my vent stack from the main soil stack, tied the vent back into the main stack prior to cleanout. Placed a two way clean out within 5' of the exterior of the building. 
There was a round sink, I calculated fixture units based on 18" : 1. I trapped everything. All horizontal to vertical connections were san tee. All vertical to horizontal were combination Y and 1/8 bend. I tied all vertical vents into branch vent with san 1 showed proper pitch. Vented both through roof with 1 pipe size increase for frost protection. I flashed both vents through roof. I sized ever fixture correctly (I checked my code book as soon as I got back to my truck.) I labeled each fitting. I put pitch. I added floor drains and clean outs (each branch line). 
I seriously have NO idea what I did wrong. But obviously I plumbed the customers pooch on this one. 36% is really really bad. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am willing to pay a local plumber for a few sessions at their regular billable rate. I am in Antioch IL. 

Thanks. 

Jordan


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

My shop bills 280 an hour... I'm in the burbs, got a 99 on the drawing, 91 overall... I'm willing to help, (not at that billable rate) but the timing is rough, wife is due anyday now. PM me your number I'll help you out as much as I can.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Also, post an intro in the introduction thread, it's just a formality, we all do it.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Off the bat post an intro before you get jumped...........

I'm in Illinois. Will take it easy on you....... Illinois is in the top 5 hardest........ Are you a sunny day beach bum plumber......... Just funnin.

You can petition to see your results

They can be picky, even though they are supposed to turn a blind eye.

Over venting will get you a one time 5 point hit no matter how many times.

Violations will get you a 5 point hit every time.

Was one a sump and one a sewage ejector?

Was one pneumatic pump. Requires a separate vent through the roof.

Below building drain would require ejector sleeved through wall.

Did you show sizing.

Did you take one waste and one dry stack up.

Did you follow the 20% rule.

Commercial, FD required in each bathroom.


Here is a link that may help. http://http://www.tests.com/Illinois-Plumbing-License-Exam

http://https://illinoisplumbingconsultants.com/blog/passing-the-plumbers-test-what-you-need-to-know


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> but the timing is rough, wife is due anyday now. PM me your number I'll help you out as much as I can.


Wow

Good luck to you and yours:vs_balloons:


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

You don't have to increase vent to penetrate roof as long as said vent is at least 3". Make sure santees are drawn with sweep in them. They will ding for block tees


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

All that info and no response...


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Maybe he will fail again. They are big on following directions. This guy ain't. No intro. The pass rate for state exam is pretty low for first timers. Have fun the second go round buddy.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

rwh said:


> You don't have to increase vent to penetrate roof as long as said vent is at least 3". Make sure santees are drawn with sweep in them. They will ding for block tees


that explains a lot all my tees looked "block"


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

rwh said:


> Maybe he will fail again. They are big on following directions. This guy ain't. No intro. The pass rate for state exam is pretty low for first timers. Have fun the second go round buddy.


thats the spirit


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

So I'm guessing you don't want any of my free help?


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

I sure do want your help. However am a dad and i know this is a very important time for you


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Flyout95 said:


> So I'm guessing you don't want any of my free help?




What is the 20% rule?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Total allowable distance of vent based on size. 20% allowed in the horizontal.

*Section 890.1580 Size and Length of Vents

*
e) Size of Vent Piping. The size of vent piping shall be determined based upon its length and the total number of drainage fixture units connected to the vent pipe as provided in Appendix A.Table K. No more than 20 percent of the maximum developed length as determined from Table K may be installed in the horizontal position. Vent piping serving floor drains shall be installed so as to minimize horizontal vent distances.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Thank you. So Ive been wondering, how does a kitchen sink fixture with a extendable head pass code? Isnt it possible for it to be in the dirty sink water get back flow and contaminate the pipes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

You should know by now that most residential kitchen faucets have an integral approved backflow preventor which complies with ASME A112.18.1-2012.

These specs are available for all faucets on their cut sheets.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

GAN said:


> You should know by now that most residential kitchen faucets have an integral approved backflow preventor which complies with ASME A112.18.1-2012.
> 
> These specs are available for all faucets on their cut sheets.


along with most hand held showers that can be in tub water..


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

GAN said:


> You should know by now that most residential kitchen faucets have an integral approved backflow preventor which complies with ASME A112.18.1-2012.
> 
> These specs are available for all faucets on their cut sheets.




I do know literally by now 

Thanks


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Thank you for your advice i took the mock exam with illinois plumbing consultants at black diamond. It was worth every penny. I got tons of great feedback. One thing i noticed is that most guys didnt draw fittings into their vent system on the drawing. Do you think that is ok? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UA25 (Jan 11, 2013)

What do you mean they didn't draw fittings in? Did they show orientation of fittings?


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Where the fixture vent connects to its branch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UA25 (Jan 11, 2013)

Post a picture of your practice drawing.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

I dont think black diamond would appreciate that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

UA guys, don't post any drawings from the JAC. That won't be appreciated. They are better than any from black diamond or anyone else.


----------



## UA25 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm not at all.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm still available to help... And I'm free, and better than black diamond.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> I'm still available to help... And I'm free, and better than black diamond.


Are you free to install boilers?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Are you free to install boilers?


I don't know $hit about boilers!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> I don't know $hit about boilers!


I'll throw you in Furance Hell.. til you learn about boilers!


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Flyout. How is fatherhood going? Just took a ride with my boy he on his four wheeler power wheel me on my john deere


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

rwh said:


> UA guys, don't post any drawings from the JAC. That won't be appreciated. They are better than any from black diamond or anyone else.




Wow


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> rwh said:
> 
> 
> > UA guys, don't post any drawings from the JAC. That won't be appreciated. They are better than any from black diamond or anyone else.
> ...




Wow what?


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Passed. Thank you guys for your help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> Passed. Thank you guys for your help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What was your overall?


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

89
How is daddyhood?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Apparently this was the last test with a poured lead joint. There going to a fernco project i guess........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> 89
> How is daddyhood?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's going well, until my wife tells me I'm doing it wrong, and changes her clothes.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Flyout95 said:


> It's going well, until my wife tells me I'm doing it wrong, and changes her clothes.




That never ends. My son is 3 1/2 loves me to pieces, is fed happy and safe; but Ive never done anything right of course...... LOL. 
She changed his clothes so many times after I dressed him, I stopped doing it, then She was pissed because I didnt help enough.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Congrats to ya.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Thank you. Hardest test ive ever taken and I went to College. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## bdaltonph (Nov 23, 2014)

Congrats!


----------

